# Have you heard of "talking" the fire out of a burn?



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

I read about it in a foxfire book years ago. When you get burned, find someone who can "talk the fire out" of it. the person says a mantra calls the fire out of the burn and realeases it to god/the universe. The person's burn then is way less severe. According to the book, it is the best method of lessening the severity of a burn.
A few weeks ago, my wife was burned by a propane explosion on her hand arm, neck and face. It removed the hair on her arm and her eyebrows and the hair on the side of her head. I burn myself with torches, exhausts and welding enough to know that she was going to be in for a bad time of healing. 
Her skin got white and red blotchy and she couldnt go in the sun bc it hurt too much. she didnt want to go to a doctor, put on burn cream and went on an errand an hour after burning herself despite it hurting. the farmer she met said she would be fine bc he had just talked the fire out of her (without her even knowing it). Soon after he told her, the burns began to hurt a lot, then the pain subsided. She felt so much better, she ran the tractor for the rest of the day in the sun. her symptoms over the next week were tiny...one little blister and a tender place or two. That's it. Amazing. 
I hear this tradition comes from a European Christian tradition and it survives in the NC mountains. It is also a native american tradition. It is passed from man to woman to man. it is never done for payment. it requires a belief in a higer power. it can also be used to remove warts and to remove croup(sp?) from babies.
The man is reluctant to be known for his ability, so we are not "outing" him unless he gives the OK.
So, has anyone had experience with it?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

raymilosh said:


> I read about it in a foxfire book years ago. When you get burned, find someone who can "talk the fire out" of it. the person says a mantra calls the fire out of the burn and realeases it to god/the universe. The person's burn then is way less severe. According to the book, it is the best method of lessening the severity of a burn.
> A few weeks ago, my wife was burned by a propane explosion on her hand arm, neck and face. It removed the hair on her arm and her eyebrows and the hair on the side of her head. I burn myself with torches, exhausts and welding enough to know that she was going to be in for a bad time of healing.
> Her skin got white and red blotchy and she couldnt go in the sun bc it hurt too much. she didnt want to go to a doctor, put on burn cream and went on an errand an hour after burning herself despite it hurting. the farmer she met said she would be fine bc he had just talked the fire out of her (without her even knowing it). Soon after he told her, the burns began to hurt a lot, then the pain subsided. She felt so much better, she ran the tractor for the rest of the day in the sun. her symptoms over the next week were tiny...one little blister and a tender place or two. That's it. Amazing.
> I hear this tradition comes from a European Christian tradition and it survives in the NC mountains. It is also a native american tradition. It is passed from man to woman to man. it is never done for payment. it requires a belief in a higer power. it can also be used to remove warts and to remove croup(sp?) from babies.
> ...


My Aunt talkes the Fire out of burns all the time. She has been doing it for as long as I can remember(40+ years). Everyone that we send to her tells us afterwards that it stopped burning shortly after the "meeting". My Aunt told me years back to tell anyone we send to NOT thank her afterwards. She said saying Thank You can cause it to not work. She also removes warts and has alot of people over the years to swear their warts went away some days/weeks afterwards.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

I had a friend years ago from the Hickory, NC area that said she could do it. She was a roommate for awhile and I witnessed her whispering into her child's hand after the girl burned it on a hot plate and asked what she was doing. According to her it was passed down through the women in her family. 

I'd never heard of it before and never got burned in her presence to see if she actually could or not. From what I saw her daughter's pain seemed to be eased but whether it actually worked or she was just calmed by her mother's soothing tone - who knows?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Does it count if you're screaming bloody murder while you're burning?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

It's been a long time since I heard of it, but I remember having family members who could "talk" thrush out of someone.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen it done with fire and thrush.

'course, I do come from the shadows where Foxfire took place.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

DH's grandmother could do that. She also got rid of croup in an older SIL when everyone thought she was going to die. You can say it's all in the mind with an older person and burns, but babies with croup can't "believe".


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Just thinking about the area, subject and and possible stereotyping .... the shadows also include Currahee 










That is the real 3 miles up, 3 miles down from Band Of Brothers.

OK, so there is also the river from Deliverence 



















But I swear that those actors were imported!!!


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

I have heard about there being a bible verse that will do this but do not know it or anyone that knows it. There is also a bible verse that can stop blood. I have seen it work. I will not share the verse here though because of the rules I was taught. You can only tell someone of the opposite gender or it will not work for either person.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm more inclined to believe that our bodies are amazing in their ability to heal and to block pain.

When I lived in AK I used to get stung by yellow jackets when riding my bike in the fall. I got so that I could block the pain within a couple of seconds and it wouldn't even turn red. I would take a deep breath and then relax and the pain would stop instantly and never come back.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ...All I remember, is waking up one day a few days later...
> 
> ...and they were gone.
> 
> ...


Hey! I'd forgotten about that--folks talking warts away. My old college roomate had a similar experience with a wart on her hand, and she swore by that cure.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

my grandmother does it. unfortunately, she said she can only pass the knowledge to a male, and none of the "young'uns" believe in it.  wish it could be passed to me.

i have heard many stories of talking thrush away and buying warts and talking warts away. i have only had personal experience with the fire though - 

i laid my hand across a hot skillet while buttering a grilled cheese. it took me a few seconds to figure out why my hand was hurting and another few to remove it (it had been a really long day! LOL). my hand had a white place that looked like it had started to "melt". omg - the pain! i finally called my grandmother to ask for help. she asked me to call back in a few hours and she hung up, and did her thing. it was weird - the pain would just come in waves and be very intense, then fade, then start again. within 30 minutes, there was no pain, and two days later you couldn't even see where i had been burned. so yes, i believe!


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

My older sister had warts on her hand and daddy took her to an old fella that charmed the warts off. It worked. Same thing as WIHH...he said a few words and that was that. The warts never came back.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

My uncle said when I was a toddler, he stumbled over me as he was taking a pot of rice off the stove and spilled it on my arm. He said the reason I have no scar is because my GGM talked the fire out.

I'm "supposed" to be able to cure thrush (supposedly because I've never seen my father?), but as I've yet to meet anyone who has thrush, I haven't had the chance to try it.

As for warts, I was told that if you wipe across the warts with a wet dish cloth and then bury said cloth, the warts will be gone within 2 weeks, so when I was 18 and had them on my right fingers, I tried it...the warts were, in fact, gone in less than two weeks. While I realize what healed the warts was the "power of persuasion", I didn't care...just glad they were gone!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

There is a doctor whose mission in life is to do this. Free. He doesn't even have to be with you. Check out his web site. I have used this with my daughter. It works.

fireburndoctor - Home

If you, your child, or someone you love is burned by fire, laser, explosion, or scalding water 

CALL OR TEXT IMMEDIATELY

within the first 30 minutes of exposure, on your way to the hospital.

Call or text to medical Doctor Joseph Watson the precise TIME of the burn and the victim's:

NAME at birth
DATE of birth
PLACE of birth
OR text a picture, ANY photograph of the PERSON (can be taken on site with a cell phone), to:

1-818-332-6445 

STICK THIS NUMBER EVERYWHERE:

on the Refrigerator Door, Car, Wallet, Cell phone, Websites, emails,

Kids' Backpacks, Binders, Bulletin Boards, Blogs and your own back pocket...


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been seeing this work for the last 32 years. My Dad was one of the folks that could "talk out" fire. He wouldn't tell me, said a woman had told him so he had to tell a woman. He did write the verse on a flyleaf in the back of his Bible. It works,the one about blood works too. Always been told that individual has to have faith for it to work. I know it's unusual for a deep cut to cease bleeding and the pooled blood to coagulate in four seconds. I've seen that happen. Heard about warts and thrush,but never had any personal dealings with it. One of the easy places to find the verses is in the first volume of the Foxfire series...it pretty well outlines the whole idea!


----------



## Betty Hunter (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get the first volume of Firefox? My Mama could do this but she passed away in 1974 and I remember her telling me that a man would have to pass it on to me. Anyone who can help me with this it would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Betty Hunter said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the first volume of Firefox? My Mama could do this but she passed away in 1974 and I remember her telling me that a man would have to pass it on to me. Anyone who can help me with this it would be deeply appreciated.



https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Collection-Anniversary-Editions-Anniversay/dp/B00MRH3RYU


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got the first couple fox fire books, but I don't remember that.
Wish I had know bout this Dr a week ago. I was cutting off the PTO shaft sleeve from the solid shaft on my newly bought post hole digger as it wouldn't separate. I cut down one side, and then tried hammering it off. No go, so I reached down with my R hand where I hadn't torched, to turn it 1/2 round but didn't realize that the heat had traveled down to where I grabbed it, and burn the inside base of my thumb, and I think the upper inside tip of my thumb. I also burnt BAD the very inside base of my index finger. They both had BIG water blisters. I put butter on it, and knew better, but I had heard of doing that. That didnt help.I ran a pin through the one at my index finger. Wish I hadn't. It got REAL bad for near a week, but its healing up now.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Believe it if you want but it's an old wives tale with no science behind it. The best thing for a burn is cool water only. You should never, ever put any kind of food product on a burn or pop the blisters.


----------



## Betty Hunter (Apr 21, 2017)

SLFarmMI said:


> Believe it if you want but it's an old wives tale with no science behind it. The best thing for a burn is cool water only. You should never, ever put any kind of food product on a burn or pop the blisters.


I recently watched a woman talk the fire out of my first cousins daughter. It's amazing to watch the relief come across their face and hear them say I don't believe it! I also watched my own mother do this and one of her patients was me! I am a believer because I've seen this work more than once or twice. Science would have you believe there is no God too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Believe it if you want but it's an old wives tale with no science behind it. The best thing for a burn is cool water only. You should never, ever put any kind of food product on a burn or pop the blisters.


Yep, it's pure nonsense.... But it does seem to work for those with the faith of a mustard seed. I've heard that water witching has no science behind it either, but I know a feller here locally that's been doing it for fifty years without a miss... He even tells the driller what depth the water will be, within a foot or two.... Nope, no science but it works for him!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Got to remember folks .....science is relatively new on the scene!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can witch water. My bro can tell the depth.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had an aunt named Betty Hunter, Likely not you, as she would be past 1o0 by now lol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yep, it's pure nonsense.... But it does seem to work for those with the faith of a mustard seed. I've heard that water witching has no science behind it either, but I know a feller here locally that's been doing it for fifty years without a miss... He even tells the driller what depth the water will be, within a foot or two.... Nope, no science but it works for him!


I had a surveyor show me how to "witch" power lines, water lines and cable lines with two welding rods. This was back before they had tracer wires and modern technology to find it. The backhoes dug where he (and I on a few occasions) had "witched" it and found them where we said they would be. Within a foot or two every time. Never have learned to do water wells. 

My great, great aunt once told my father that if it thundered in February it would frost in April around the same day. Dad didnt believe this mythical bunk. But he put it on the calendar and checked it. It worked but it must have been just coincidence. 

Well, its been working for 35 years so far and we plant our tomatoes by it now. This is Texas so I dont know if it works in other states above us. Here, when the pecan trees bud out there will be no more frost. Only once in 100 years has that happened by ancestor memory. 

But science says........


----------



## RevRyan17 (Oct 6, 2017)

I hope, posting after so long will not be a negative. May I gently ask if your grandmother is still living? I may find myself in the reverse situation. I am a male, whose great grandmother (deceased) had these gifts. I would love to find someone willing to share what my grandmother was unable to.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Talking a burn away, witching water, planting by signs of the moon are all nonsense.
However, I do have the ability to cleanse a person of the dreaded Small Pox. Just mail me $20 and I'll remove the disease from afar. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Bible Believer (Jan 27, 2021)

raymilosh said:


> I read about it in a foxfire book years ago. When you get burned, find someone who can "talk the fire out" of it. the person says a mantra calls the fire out of the burn and realeases it to god/the universe. The person's burn then is way less severe. According to the book, it is the best method of lessening the severity of a burn.
> A few weeks ago, my wife was burned by a propane explosion on her hand arm, neck and face. It removed the hair on her arm and her eyebrows and the hair on the side of her head. I burn myself with torches, exhausts and welding enough to know that she was going to be in for a bad time of healing.
> Her skin got white and red blotchy and she couldnt go in the sun bc it hurt too much. she didnt want to go to a doctor, put on burn cream and went on an errand an hour after burning herself despite it hurting. the farmer she met said she would be fine bc he had just talked the fire out of her (without her even knowing it). Soon after he told her, the burns began to hurt a lot, then the pain subsided. She felt so much better, she ran the tractor for the rest of the day in the sun. her symptoms over the next week were tiny...one little blister and a tender place or two. That's it. Amazing.
> I hear this tradition comes from a European Christian tradition and it survives in the NC mountains. It is also a native american tradition. It is passed from man to woman to man. it is never done for payment. it requires a belief in a higer power. it can also be used to remove warts and to remove croup(sp?) from babies.
> ...





SLFarmMI said:


> Believe it if you want but it's an old wives tale with no science behind it. The best thing for a burn is cool water only. You should never, ever put any kind of food product on a burn or pop the blisters.
> [/Q
> My father passed this down to me.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I burned myself doing something stupid as a child, burnt a big chunk out of the side of my thumb. Dad took me to a man and asked him to talk the fire out. It worked.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If loud swearing would work I would live forever.


----------



## SLiCKAWAY (8 mo ago)

I grew up in rural North Carolina and was fortunate enough to spend the great majority of my childhood living with/learning from my adoptive mother's own mother who was born in 1898 and was raised by desperately poor sharecropper parents in an almost completely forgotten corner of NC.

As my own life didn't begin until 1976, she was of a quite advanced age by the time I was old enough to appreciate being around her and hearing her endlessly fascinating stories (which spanned the entirety of the then-current century).

Our house was primarily heated by an enormous wood-burning cast-iron stove, on which I was constantly being rather severely burned out of stupidity, thoughtlessness, or otherwise simple unfortunate circumstance. My grandmother would rent her hands over the affected area and begin to whisper mysteriously while softly blowing into her closed hands.  This would immediately cause the burn to become terribly, intensely painful and remain that way for some minutes. The end result would always and invariably be that the pain would subside as she concluded whatever she had been reciting over the wound and there was never even a hint of scarring no matter the initial severity of the injury.

She called it: "Talking the fire out."

I would never believe it possible had I not been the one to whom it happened.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful experience!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

(looks around for a male to teach this to me)


----------

